# Flat Bed Hay Truck



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

We have an early 90s Ford L8000 with a 24 ft refrigerated box on the farm. Used primarily for hauling produce into the city. It has 200k miles on it, runs and drives fine, but the box has been on its last leg. We had an opportunity to purchase a newer refrigerated truck here recently but our old truck wasn’t really anything they were interested in for a trade. We plan to keep around the farm for awhile just in case we hit the big time and need 2 delivery trucks but I wouldn’t hold my breath. 

Maybe we find someone to buy the truck outright but I was kicking around the idea of ditching the reefer body off the old truck and having a 24 ft flat bed installed. Could maybe add a pintle hitch equipment trailer and move a few bales at a time. I’m unsure how long of a bed can used and still pull a trailer. Any thoughts, input or ideas from anyone who knows more about truck beds, trailers etc? 

We do all small square hay. Biggest bottleneck in our system is moving the bales off the field. We currently have a small fleet of farm wagons that gets us thru but lots of trips. Since we already own the truck it seems like a cheaper route than spending mucho dollars on a 1 ton pickup truck (if you can find one right now) and a new gooseneck that I really don’t need other than the fact that it would be more convenient.

I’m open to thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I would second your thoughts and put a flatbed on her. A proven reliable truck ain't falling out of the trees around here.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

If your already thinking about a flatbed then hang on to it. Wife made me buy this one for her. $2500. Can't buy a good running gear for that price let alone a new one. Then the cost of the bed. We are going to extend the bed a bit so we can get 3 grapples on it and 3 more round bales. Sure beats 15 mph on the road. It does have the luxury of dumping.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. We handle with a grapple so I’d want a bed long enough for 3 grabs too. Spent the winter building longer wagon beds to better accommodate the bale packs. Better to just buy what we need upfront.

If it ever rains here again maybe I’ll call around and see what this little project might cost me.


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

IH 1586 how many square bales are you getting on the flatbed? Looks like a great way to pick up and deliver hay.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

120-150. That picture was the one and only time for squares. All she has been used for since has been hauling round bales from field to barn. 


Coniberty Acres said:


> IH 1586 how many square bales are you getting on the flatbed? Looks like a great way to pick up and deliver hay.


----------



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

We are getting a lot of requests for delivery. And honestly we are looking into it. We have thought about a truck like that and a pop up loader


----------

